# 325i Top Speed Run



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

3LOU5 said:


> 1)	Is that MPG gauge any accurate?
> 
> 2)	Is it possible for BMW's to get any sort of decent mileage at such high speeds?


The gauge seems to monitor how much pedal input you give it. I know that's not that it does but it seems to work decently. If I reset all my MPG meters while cruising on the highway at say 60 mph the meter will read 30-35mpg if there were no hills of any kind. Fill up and calculate and it does seem to have a decent calculation. It works for me...

And I don't think any car can get a decent mileage at such high rate of speed. In order to plow through the air, a car needs to have some oomph and that oomph depends on engine efficiency and massive amounts of fuel and energy.. and of course I'm pulling all this out of my hole, but it makes sense to me. There is probably a good speed where you will get a very good mileage number and that's probably between 40mph to 80mph. I got my 35mpg going less than 70mph.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

3or5er said:


> Sorry, going downhill doesn't count.:rofl:


Hardy-har. The 325i can manage 149 mph in other markets (indicated 155+). But with the shorter gearing of the US version (3.46:1?) you may find yourself bumping off the rev limiter before that...


----------



## Fury 325 (Nov 20, 2004)

I bought my 2002 325I in Germany when I was still in the Army. The dealership told me not to go over 3500rpms till I reached 1000 miles. Well, on my drive back to Garmisch from Stuttgart, I got the urge to top her out with only 100 miles on it.

The top speed I got to was 133 before the governer kicked in. It was awesome. To bad I left Germany about 1 week later and had to ship the car back to the states.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

mbr129 said:


> I did my 130+ mph run legally, in Germany. :flipoff: :neener:


I barely broke 100 mph in Germany, with the heavy traffic. The Autostrada in Italy was another matter. :thumbup:

I wouldn't worry about any prosecution based off a post. I'd just say I was making it all up, like all the other pretenders out there.


----------

